# Chocolate Bayou LUTES Marine Tournament August 23rd



## Muddskipper

*Chocolate Bayou*​*Lute Marine*​*August 23th, 2008*​*5:30 am - 3:00 pm*​*$30 Entry Fee*​*Door prizes given out at weigh-in*​​*CATAGORIES*

*5 lb. **Redfish*

Determined by weight, may not to exceed 5
pounds per Lutes Marine scale.

Red must be in the 20 -28" slot


*Black Jack Speckled Trout*

Determined by Length, closest to 21" without going over
Trout must exceed 15"

_We are doing this as we hope fishermen will release the big spawning fish._


*Heaviest Flounder*

Determined by weight, Flounder must exceed 14"

_Additional weight of ½ pound will be added if the flounder if brought in alive, to be released back in the bayou_ 



*Bonus Pot** - Only one Payout*

*Redfish with the most SPOTS*

_Fish must be in the SLOT 20" - 28"_

_Minimum 3 spots_

_Spots must be bigger than a pencil eraser and not touching_



**Additional weight of ½ pound will be added if the flounder is brought in alive, to be released back in the bayou**.*



**No one fish may be used in more than one category*



*In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*



_The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout._


----------



## Muddskipper

*Fishing Rules and Regulations*


1. Tournament begins Saturday August 23rd at 5:30 am and ends at 3:00 pm

*Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
*You must be in line, to weigh-in by 3pm sharp.*

2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.
3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.
4. This is an individual tournament
5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.
6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!
7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.

*THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.*
9. *Boundaries* include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. *Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.*
10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. You may not use the same fish in more than one category in the same tournament.

12. Each contestant may only enter a category one time, meaning you can only place once in a category, but can compete in more then one category.
13. You must decide which category you are in before approaching the weigh-in. 
14. No pooling fish
15. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.
16. In order to qualify for the additional weight, for the FLOUNDER, the fish must be *alive, and in GOOD condition.*

*ALL DECISIONS BY WEIGH-MASTER ARE FINAL*​
*For direction and questions call*​
*LUTES MARINE*​
​
*281 393 1021*​


----------



## Hendu3270

Interesting. Where is "Lutes" located?


----------



## Muddskipper

Hendu3270 said:


> Interesting. Where is "Lutes" located?


Closer than you think from Pearland.....like 30 - 40 minutes

If you take 288 South to Hwy 6 east to Alvin

From ALVIN take 35 South and right after you get out of Alvin you will take a Left at a blinking yellow light into

*Liverpool........*that road take you straight to Lutes.....

Lutes Marine is less than 10 minutes by boat from the 2004 bridge and a little long by truck.....since you have to go out of the way on the farm road.

http://www.fishcoastaltexas.com/forums/showthread.php/do_you_get_lutes-1044.html

Let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## Hendu3270

Ahh, I gotcha. I've been by there before, just didn't know it was called "Lutes". I used to be a member of the "Los Homres Hunting Club" that was out that direction. I'll have to keep that date open and hopefully be bale to fish that tournament. Thanks!


----------



## Texxan1

Come on out guys and gulls.. This is a very fun tournament that everyone always has a good time with. Kaylin and I will be there Brian.. 

I like the categories, although its gonna he hard catching a trout so SMALL lol


----------



## DatDude

Oh i forget..u only catch 7 lbers.


Texxan1 said:


> Come on out guys and gulls.. This is a very fun tournament that everyone always has a good time with. Kaylin and I will be there Brian..
> 
> I like the categories, although its gonna he hard catching a trout so SMALL lol


----------



## bigdog

I will be back in town by then, we haven't fished a tournament at Lutes in over a year, I keep missing them.


----------



## Muddskipper

This weekend is the tournament !!!!!

I know there will be a bunch of 2coolers there......


----------



## Muddskipper

It may be a slightly wet one....but its still a go .....


----------



## jeff.w

Looks like a good tourny.

Can anyone explain this in laymans terms? I'm not sure if it's just me, but I don't understand it....

_The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout._


----------



## Muddskipper

jeff.w said:


> Can anyone explain this in laymans terms? I'm not sure if it's just me, but I don't understand it....
> 
> _The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout._


Hey Jeff,

We did this to keep payouts tied to the amount of fisherman in the tournament.

The more people that fish, the more places can be paid out.....

So far this year we had 2 tournaments that paid out 1st - 4th places in each catagory....

No one was getting rich by fishing these tournaments, but more money gets back into more fishermans hands......and spreads the winnings.

IT keeps it fun and gives the avg. weekend fisherman the chance to pay for that tank of gas and a little extra.....:cheers:


----------



## Muddskipper

The tournament is a go !!!!!


----------



## rattletrap

Don`t forget your trash bags Muddskipper!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## chickenbone

Is Lute going to have one in September? If so, what weekend are you looking at?


----------



## Muddskipper

chickenbone said:


> Is Lute going to have one in September? If so, what weekend are you looking at?


Lutes will not have a Marina Tournament, but from what I here there is a company that is doing one, and it is open to the public.


----------

